# Solved: Inserting a wingding arrow in an if/then excel formula



## Whataguy (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm using excel in windows 7. I would like to insert an arrow into an IF() formula in excel. I would preferrably like the up arrow and down arrow in the wingdings font: #241 (up) and #242 (down). I would like to know how to do this without having to reference one of those arrows in another cell. In other words, I just want to find a way to insert it directly into my formula by using its character Code #.

Thanks - I can't find this anywhere!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Whataguy, welcome to TSG.

If you set the font for your formula cells to Wingdings, you can use a formula like:

=IF(A1<B1,"[Alt+0241]","[Alt+0242]")

Where I've typed the brackets, you'd actually enter the character code, so it would look like:

=IF(A1<B1,"ñ","ò")

It shows as different characters in the formula bar because you can't change the font of the formula bar, if that makes sense. But if you've set the font to Wingdings in the cells where you want the results, you should see the arrows. Hope that helps.


----------



## Whataguy (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you WendyM, you answered my question.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

No problem, glad I could help. You can use the "Solved" button to mark this thread as solved. Thanks.


----------

